# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Мой мобильник.

## Stych

*У кого какой мобильник. Нравиться ли он Вам?*

----------


## Sanych

У меня Nokia 2600 classik. Мне нравиться. Флэшки нет, но зато радио есть. И фиг с ним. Блютуз есть. Громкая связь, за рулём удобно пользоваться.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

у меня Алкатель 530 стааааренький такой, ничего нет только экран цветной немного. но за неимением лучшего пользуюсь этим.

----------


## Stych

Я то проходил 4 года с x120, вторым на МТС держал SE T230, а потом жена на Новый год DUOS подарила, так сейчас с ним хожу) 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

У меня три года Самсунг С210. Без всяких наворотов, есть Интернет, MMS и больше ничего. Но по качеству связи очень хороший. Звонок не очень громкий только, из сумочки плохо слышен. Если надумаю покупать новый, опять выберу Самсунг.

----------


## HARON

> У меня Nokia 2600 classik. Мне нравиться. Флэшки нет, но зато радио есть. И фиг с ним. Блютуз есть. Громкая связь, за рулём удобно пользоваться.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Эх,это был мой первый телефон,но только еще модель постарше.Сейчас SE510i и SE750.

----------


## Marusja

сейчас motorola L9, до этого motorola razr v3 была ( 3 года отработал),  и первый мой телефон был  motorola t190, пользовалась разными телефонами, безусловно много качественных и удобных, но вот у меня лежит душа к моторчикам

----------


## Serj_2k

я на моторе сижу случайно. считаю, что телефон нужен для общения, а для этого нынешнего как раз и хватает. второй момент, што жму денег на другой. лушше купить клёвый НЧ динамик для саба, чем средненький телефончик. вот так всегда такие практичные мысли и перебивают  ))
сейчас на моторе С155. обзавёлся им случайно. жду когда загнёцца, но ...

----------


## Nietzsches

Сейчас SE-K600i,но не нравится мну он..моя марка - Сименс,Бенкю-сименс..да,да)) тормозят и прочь..НО! С помощю компа и набора ПО,он доводится до ума,и ничем не уступает сонику)) И еще они дешевые))вот так как то.)

----------


## Pasha_49

Сейчас Nokia 7610, смартфончик. И следующий будет тоже смарт, но новее, а то этому уже 3 года... Люблю чтоб больше возможностей было, там хоть очень большой выбор прог написанных на C++, Python, Java. После этого смарта простой телефон больше не буду брать)

----------


## Малыха

у меня нокиа 5220 ХpressMusic  - вполне устраивает) только вот иногда подлагивает)) а так нормуль..

----------


## MOHAPX

Вот такая дешевая штукенция у мну. Телефон предназначен чтобы звонить, но эта сволочь и этой функции по началу не выполняла (приходилось проводок к антенке подсоединять и наружу). Благо связь улучшили недавно. Но проводок я всетки не вынял.

----------


## HARON

Монарх,енто сурьёзная вещь!))) У меня вся линейка из SE--К330,К510,К750.

----------


## RixAlex

SE K800, лучше бы был смарт

----------


## tujh

а у меня Nokia 5800 Express Music

----------


## Jemal

А у меня Самсунг х700 , минус лишь в том, что нельзя установить ни прог, ни игр. НО  зато не лагает

----------


## misatik

у меня Nokia 6233 ВПОЛНЕ 2 стерео динамика и мне катит уже 2 года не глючит и вопросов нет!!

----------


## Banderlogen

А вот такое чудо у меня

Старенький уже, но, глядя на него, менять не хочу

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

уже два года где-то как хожу с Nokia 5200....думаю,может что-нибудь другое вскоре приобрести


з.ы. тока он у меня чёрно-беленький

----------


## Vanya

моё
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
почти всё устраивает
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

согласен с Ницше насчёт сименсов =)

----------


## Banderlogen

Ахаха. Ко мне вернулась моя моторолка 

Только не такая, а чОрная полностью.

----------


## Akasey

а я у жены телефон взял попользоваться, вот такой:

----------


## Irina

у меня вот такая штука

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

перешёл на это (:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
хорошая штука, удивил довольно "басовый" динамик... батарейку бы помощнее (:

----------


## ПаранойА

Samsung e900 зараза уже второй месяц сделать не могу)

----------


## Femida

Samsung X660...пока устраивает...

----------


## AKON

Уже второй год, все пашет, прошит на всякую хрень типа: звук, графика, камера.
Вот только батарейка подносилась, садиться быстро при нагрузке(музыка, интернет, игры), а так вполне нормалек 
Вот он Sony Ericsson W810i Walkman

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Недавно себе поднял вот такой простенький
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Samsung GT-S3310 
109.9x46x10.9 мм, 77 г, TFT 16 млн. цветов, (240x320), камера 2 Мп, видео 320x240 15fps, GPRS, EDGE, Bluetooth (A2DP), 880 mAh (Li-ion)

Меня устраивает)

----------


## Briana Hellins

А у меня такое вот Г..но х_х бесит до ужаса( виснет глючит тормозит

----------


## Patron

Мой самый первый телефон, которым я и по сей день пользуюсь, это NOKIA 3110classic.

Всё вполне в нём устраивает, и меня в скором времени я не собираюсь.

----------


## kalita

хех... у меня вот это чудо
все устраивает,кроме батареи

----------


## PatR!oT

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
что-то вот такое два года пользуюсь жалоб нет )))3250

----------


## MoRT

Мой iPhone 4S 32Gb из Франции

----------


## JAHolper

у меня nokia 5700
Уже скоро 4 года исполнится и менять желания нет, потому что привык очень. Сколько мы с ним вместе прошли, огонь и воду и экзамены...

----------


## Vanya

а у мня такие щас 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*kalita*, 
Уменя что - то пожее - с2, батареи хватает на 3-дня.

----------


## luvena

у меня Самсунг корби. в принципе довольна. 
Решила сделать себе подарок к НГ - купить новый двухсимочник. Ценовой предел-150 -200у.е. Никаких особых требований нет , хотелось бы два радиомодуля , хорошую батарею и камеру на 2мп., конструкция- все кроме кнопочных моноблоков(привыкла к сенсору) Так вот незнаю что брать, подскажите че нить. может кто юзает и поделится впечатлениями.
И еще кто как относится  к китайским телефонам? я присмотрела один, но не решаюсь пока еще.

----------


## WelcHom

Я себе купил недавно Highscreen Zera F за 135$. Вполне не плохой мобаил за свои деньги, ну или как сказать выглядит он подороже своей стоймости...
Параметры:



> Операционная система: Android 4.2
> Дисплей: 4 дюйма, 800 х 480, IPS
> Процессор: MT6572 (два ядра ARM Cortex-A7, до 1,3 ГГц)
> Размер оперативной памяти: 1 Гб
> Размер постоянной памяти: 4 Гб
> Габариты / вес: 129 х 63 х 9,9 мм / 136 г
> Bluetooth: 4.0
> WiFi: IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
> FM-радио: Да
> ...


 и фотка

----------

